# Top Dead Center on 5 HP Briggs



## Arkountryboy (Oct 10, 2005)

How do I check for TDC on 5 HP Briggs engine? Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Remove the sparkplug insert a pencil and turn the flywheel until the pencil stops rising you are then at TDC. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Arkountryboy (Oct 10, 2005)

I had to replace the governor gear. Is there certain position to line up with on the camshaft? Thanks


----------

